# Driving to Cyprus



## Jodey1980 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi,

Could anyone let me know if they have driven to Cyprus from the UK and what the best route is? I have driven to mainland Greece a few times but I have always got the ferry from Venice. I understand that there are no ferries running at the moment between mainland Greece and Cyprus so looks as though I will have to drive all the way? If anyone has done this drive is there anything i need to know?

Any help or advise would be great.

Thanks


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

Jodey1980 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I understand that there are no ferries running at the moment between mainland Greece and Cyprus so looks as though I will have to drive all the way?
> Any help or advise would be great.
> ...


If there are no ferries running how do you propose to drive all the way, you've got several hundred miles of water to cross?


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Jodey1980 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could anyone let me know if they have driven to Cyprus from the UK and what the best route is? I have driven to mainland Greece a few times but I have always got the ferry from Venice. I understand that there are no ferries running at the moment between mainland Greece and Cyprus so looks as though I will have to drive all the way? If anyone has done this drive is there anything i need to know?
> 
> ...


As there is a lot of water around from mainland Europe you will need to get on a ship to actually get here. There is Grimaldi Line ship ( they ship cars and transport around) that you can get from Salerno to Limassol. The Grimaldi website has info. We got on the ship in Southampton and did the two weeks journey, very nice it was too.


----------



## Jodey1980 (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.

Yes i am aware that there is an amount of sea between here and cyprus, I was asking if anyone had driven between the uk and cyprus using a route other than a ferry from greece. Also what happens when you get to cyrus with a british car? Do i need to let the authorties know straight away or can i use it for until questioned? 
Thanks


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Jodey1980 said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> Yes i am aware that there is an amount of sea between here and cyprus, I was asking if anyone had driven between the uk and cyprus using a route other than a ferry from greece. Also what happens when you get to cyrus with a british car? Do i need to let the authorties know straight away or can i use it for until questioned?
> Thanks


Hi,
Once you get off the boat you will need to go through the customs service, although there should be 'free' passage through all EU countries this has not yet got through to Cyprus. We had to pay just under 600 Euros 2 years ago to get our two cars out of the port. This has to be in cash. I know there has been another thread on this subject very recently. 

Customs will give you Form C104O, a temporary import registration document. This form should be kept in the vehicle as Customs officials or the police may request to see it at any time. It must also be presented when leaving Cyprus or disposing of the vehicle
This form is usually valid for one month. Within that month, you should register the vehicle or visit the local Customs office in order to receive a two-month extension which is intended to provide the applicant with enough time to apply for the duty and VAT waiver if applicable. Further extensions will likely be needed until the process is complete. When requesting extensions, further documentation may be required to prove ongoing residency status in Cyprus.

EU residents wishing to take up residency in Cyprus may be eligible for a waiver of duty and VAT on an imported vehicle for personal use if they are not and do not intend to exercise an occupation. Resident family members of applicants may also not work. Only one exemption for one vehicle is allowed per person and the following rules apply:


The vehicle must have been owned and used by the applicant at their former place of residence for at least six months before transferring residency to Cyprus.
The vehicle must have been driven at least 6,000 Km by the current owner before being brought into Cyprus
Required taxes must have been paid in the EU member state from which it is being transferred
The vehicle must be transferred within 12 months from the date the applicant transferred their residency to Cyprus
The vehicle has not already received duty or tax relief in another EU country
If the vehicle receives an exemption, it may not be sold, destroyed, rented out, or lent to anyone without approval from the Director of Customs.


If you are coming over as retired ( i.e. in receipt of a UK State pension there are other guidelines, but I am assuming you are too young for that. 
The Cyprus government website has further details about the forms and documents you will need to get the car through the process ready for registration

As well as all the documents required the vehicle must pass a Department of Transport (DoRT) roadworthiness inspection (similar to an MOT) at an authorised inspection station. The test will check emissions, brakes, suspension, steering, lights and tyres among other things. This again has a cost depending on the size of the car engine.

I suggest you look on Cyprus government website as there is a lot more detail than I can put here (  )

Just another thought don't forget car insurance, your UK insurance company may not cover you for very long and you will need to look for an insurance company here.
Kind regards


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

As one member has decided to use this thread to vent his personal spleen and take the thread totally off topic I have removed all off topic posts.
My apologies to those who were offended by said members rudeness and personal opinions.


----------



## hotshop (Aug 4, 2008)

*Driving to cyprus*



Mycroft said:


> As there is a lot of water around from mainland Europe you will need to get on a ship to actually get here. There is Grimaldi Line ship ( they ship cars and transport around) that you can get from Salerno to Limassol. The Grimaldi website has info. We got on the ship in Southampton and did the two weeks journey, very nice it was too.


Hi

Just a couple of questions re: your trip to Cyprus via Grimaldi Shipping:

1) How much was the cost of the journey please?

2) We have cruised with P & O on the Oriana, but I suspect the facilities won't be as good but if it is comfortable, this should be ok and was there sufficient entertainment for the 13 day trip please?

3) As we are emigrating to Cyprus, would we be able to fill the car with some personal items that we want to take out with us please?

Kind regards

hotshop


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2011)

hotshop said:


> Hi
> 
> Just a couple of questions re: your trip to Cyprus via Grimaldi Shipping:
> 
> ...


Hi!

If you look at this link I think you will find what kind of ship and accomodation it is. As for entertainment its probably nothing

Grimaldi Freighter Cruises Vessels


----------



## hotshop (Aug 4, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> Hi!
> 
> If you look at this link I think you will find what kind of ship and accomodation it is. As for entertainment its probably nothing
> 
> Grimaldi Freighter Cruises Vessels


Thanks for this - I will check it out

Regards

hotshop


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

hotshop said:


> Hi
> 
> Just a couple of questions re: your trip to Cyprus via Grimaldi Shipping:
> 
> ...


Good morning ,

Entertainment - you make your own, there are jigsaws and I did leave an English scrabble set and an Oxford dictionary on the ship when we came over. There is TV, but this just picks up local stations when near land. I took a lap top and lots of DVD's as well as books. There were just 6 passengers when we started and we picked up a couple more in Italy. If you an get the Owners Cabin when you book do. It is the only one with a small separate sitting room and outside windows. 

Cars- we loaded our cars ( two of them) up to the roof, with no problems, as we were unsure when our container would arrive needed to have stuff to last us. 

All in all we had a lovely laid back journey, no way luxurious but basic comfort, it is after all a car transporter first and foremost, the crew were mainly Italian and spoke little English but were friendly. Take the opportunity to visit the ports when the boats stop if you have time.

Enjoy the experience it is the best way to get here!

Kind regards

One last thing, the food is also basic but enough, meal time are set to the crew needs and you eat in the officers dinning room but at separate table. Hopefully you like pizza for breakfast !! And you do get a small bottle of wine with lunch and dinner. No other alcohol available.


----------

